# Aquascaping 2gal(Pics)



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Alright here it is I dont know what to do.... also i cant find how many wpg





















Plants:
2 Dwarf Sag
1 Crypt
1 Java Fern Lace
Alot of Ambulia

The problem is it sits next to this


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 2.5 gal plant tank that was intended for a hospital tank but that is really too small for that. I use 5 gal rubbermaid containers for that now with air stones and nothing else but a little gravel.
My 2.5 gal has a small piece of driftwood with java moss attached, water lettuce and duckweed (food for my goldfish), a small terra cotta pot, air stone, and light brown gravel. I periodically throw plants in there that don't do well (or have been mauled by my goldfish). They seem to recover in there since it's close to the window and gets natural daylight and I use a desk lamp on cloudy days. I have used this tank in the past as fry tank, once they got too large for the net but still too small to join the fish in my larger tanks and that has worked well since the natural daylight, the plants, and a few MTSs make sure there is daphnia in this tank at all time. During that time I added a sponge filter.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

alright cool. Oops looks like a put it in the wrong section or something sorry about that


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

ive seen this on tfc..haha....the second tank loogs good!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks thats my main work tank... Today all the ambulia floated to the top of the 2gal. tank and it looked really cool so i left it like that.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup! Especially for a 2 gallon!


----------

